# Baby girl name Rosa



## Starstruck

Hi all,

I'm having a baby girl in November and am so excited!!:cloud9:
What do you think of the name Rosa? Honest thoughts please.
And any ieas for a middle name?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ChloeRobinson

Rosa is a nice name :) I personally think that names always depend on the last name though, what is your last name?


----------



## Jacey

I think Rosa is pretty x


----------



## MUMOF5

I like Rosa, its very pretty. I think most middle names would go. ie: Grace, Mae, Louise ???? Or maybe use a family members name??


----------



## mummypeanut

i love rosa,

how about rosa marie?.....i know it sounds like rosemary but i think its a lovely combination


----------



## ThatGirl

i like rosa x


----------



## cupcake

i have a friend names rosa, its very nice


----------



## Ilove

Nice


----------



## Kirstin

i like it but would never use it because its too short but thats just me :lol:


----------



## Amygdala

I used to know a Rosa and she was the most lovely person you could meet. I spontaneously thought of Rosa Maria but I think it goes with lots of things.


----------



## Vickie

I think Rosa is a beautiful name :D


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Rosa is lovely, simple and elegant.


----------



## hivechild

I like it. :)


----------

